# Whats the latest from Cub? too much suspense



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

They are launching new products left and right, but yet it silent on this board......whats the latest? come one its killing me...

How about the 5000 series? latest? 


Cub starved fan....

Ducati996


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, what size Cub Cadet are you thinking of or wanting info. on?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

actually i have enough Cub up to my eyebrow !! not sure if you know but I'm also a closet Cub fan...actually I'm out now...my 3204 keeps me happy, and keeps the green machine company

The 5000 series peaks my interest alot....i'm sure I wont do any buying because I'm happy with what i got ...but my interest is peaked !!

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My first tractor was a Cub 154 LoBoy. Don't think I have seen the 5000 series Cubs yet.


----------

